# Cuidate!



## mestizo

Oi! 
Quando em espanhol despido-me de um amigo, eu falo: "cuidate!"

Como e que pode traduzir-se ao portugues?

Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Mestizo, 

De um certo tempo para cá, alguns brasileiros pegaram a mania de despedir dizendo: "te cuida".


----------



## mestizo

Ok, obrigado Vanda.


----------



## Carolina Virgüez

A tradução seria : "Se cuida". É muito usado aqui no sudeste do Brasil.
Suerte!


----------



## Outsider

En Portugal: "Cuida de ti!" o "Tem cuidado contigo!" Aunque no se usa mucho esta expresión. Una sugerencia más coloquial sería "Fica bem!"


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> En Portugal: "Cuida de ti!" o "Tem cuidado contigo!" Aunque no se usa mucho esta expresión. Una sugerencia más coloquial sería "Fica bem!"


 
Bom día... 

_Ten cuidado contigo_, en español tiene un sentido diferente. Significaría cuídate de tí mismo (de tus pasiones, de tus impulsos)   Algo sí como una advertencia o  recomendación moral. 
Si despido a un amigo así, el quedaría .
Cuídense amigos...

MG


----------



## olivinha

Há uma maneira informal que eu acho bem legalzinha: "Vai pela sombra".


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Há uma maneira informal que eu acho bem legalzinha: "Vai pela sombra".


 
Oi Olivinha. Aqui também temos a expressão. Mas como brincadeira, e disse com pontos suspensivos... porque se supõe que o que vai embora já conhece o que continua. (_por el sol la mierda se seca_)

Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## Naticruz

> -Post de Mangato -Oi Olivinha. Aqui também temos a expressão. Mas como brincadeira, e disse com pontos suspensivos... porque se supõe que o que vai embora já conhece o que continua. (_por el sol la mierda se seca_)


 
Olivinha, em Portugal passa-se o mesmo que Mangato refere. Não conhecia o complemento da frase que vem depois das reticências (=puntos suspensivos) que me divertiu. Eu se dissesse «*vai pela sombra*» estaria complementando mentalmente «*porque o sol está quente*» Mangato é mais incisivo. Poderia fazê-lo de brincadeira, ou se estivesse zangada, empregando expressão facial e tonalidade de voz adequadas ao efeito.

Cordiais cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

hahaha. Como Olivinha, só conheço a expressão por sua forma interessante. Nunca pensei em algo mais, sugerido pelo MG. O pior é que a gente vive dizendo isso para os amigos: vai pela sombra!


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> hahaha. Como Olivinha, só conheço a expressão por sua forma interessante. Nunca pensei em algo mais, sugerido pelo MG. O pior é que a gente vive dizendo isso para os amigos: vai pela sombra!


 
Isso dependendo quem fale. Se falase un bricalhão, da pra desconfiar, mas se é a nossa moderadora que encomenda, acredito que é para proteger à gente duma insolação


----------



## Benvindo

Mangato said:


> (_por el sol la mierda se seca_)
> 
> 
> 
> Nunca vou poder agradecer o suficiente ao Mangato por me esclarecer o restante do "vai pela sombra". Não tinha idéia do porquê, imaginava, inocência das inocências, que era uma preocupação com a possibilidade de a pessoa que se despede pegar uma insolação, uma queimadura ou coisa parecida; agora vejo, como se diz por aqui, que "o buraco é muito mais embaixo".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Benvindo said:


> Mangato said:
> 
> 
> 
> (_por el sol la mierda se seca_)
> 
> 
> 
> Nunca vou poder agradecer o suficiente ao Mangato por me esclarecer o restante do "vai pela sombra". Não tinha idéia do porquê, imaginava, inocência das inocências, que era uma preocupação com a possibilidade de a pessoa que se despede pegar uma insolação, uma queimadura ou coisa parecida; agora vejo, como se diz por aqui, que "o buraco é muito mais embaixo".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pois estou começando a pensar que todos nós brasileiros padecemos do mesmo mal... isso tampouco jamais passou pela minha cabeça. Só pensava no sol e parava aí.... acho que somos muito inocentes mesmo....
> Até achamos um gesto legal desejar que o outro viaje pela sombra, para ir mais seguro, mais fresquinho (no bom sentido)... ha ha
Click to expand...


----------



## olivinha

Ay, Mangato, no es justo, nos has estropeado la sombra...


----------



## Mangato

Agora comprendem por que os espanhois gostamos de ficar moreninhos...né?


----------

